# home made zero clearance insert help



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry! Should have searched first. Question answered!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So what I did...and i'm not saying this is the safest way to do it...was that I inserted the back, and put a door shim between the table and the insert on the front....turned the saw on and while holding the front firmly i slowly pulled the shim out which gave the insert a controlled speed down onto the blade. I've done it a few times and it's worked well each time for me.


----------

